# swampwitch progress



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

She is not finished but i thought i would post her progress. She is based on the witch off of the movie Legend. this is her in her 3rd day. I still need to carve her mouth and she needs sanded and painted..


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

She looks good so far! Can't wait to see her done!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice! I love her ears! Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i like it! be sure to add wrinkles


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

She's looking good, Cerinad!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Your swamp witch is turning out great, can't wait to her when your finished!


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

WOW she is awesome! Great job. I wish mine would come out so well. I'm still having to go with masks. I will work on it over the winter - try out my sculpting skills. Is there a how to on this one yet?? hint hint.
Denise


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

such talent - great job.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ummm...she's a bit pale.

Seriously, she looks awesome.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Looking good!
.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looking GREAT!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Guys. I started carving the mouth and sanded her today. Just have to glue her teeth in and start the paint job on her head. I'm also working on her hands and torso. She is ganna be a full body prop. I also rigged the pvc pipe frame on a board that i am gonna decorate to look like a swamp so that it looks like she is coming up out of the swamp.Her progress his going pretty quickly so hopefully she will be finished soon.I will post udated pics of her tomorrow by then i will have her head painted hopefully..Once again thanks!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

lookin good..
reminds me of that little guy on harry potter right now..
looking forward to progress pics


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice. Please keep us posted.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

*New Updated Pics*

Okay, My husband went and bought me an airbrush kit and the little compressor that runs it today so i had to try itout, Ain't he sweet!!! So here is her paint job so far.. Now this is the first time i ever airbrushed anything so what do you think..Suggestions?


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Also I started on her Torso..Lol her boobs are a little big and they need to be a little more droopy..I'm gonna try and figure her hair out tommorrow too!!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

The air brushing looks great, I don't think she will be happy with droopy boobs


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

The airbrushing looks wonderful, great job. I have to agree that she should be a bit more droopy. Granted, I'm sure she would prefer the perky look but she isn't exactly a spring chicken and gravity is not her friend.

You are doing a terrific job!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

The airbrushing looks great. And yeah, she needs droopier boobs. Right now she could be Pam Anderson's double.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

wow first time airbrushing? geez I gotta practice more haha


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

The airbrushing is awesome for your first time. Your witch is looking good. I wish I was that talented...


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Fantastic job on the airbrushing. She is really starting to come to life.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cerinad said:


> Also I started on her Torso..Lol her boobs are a little big and they need to be a little more droopy..I'm gonna try and figure her hair out tommorrow too!!


hope sickie dont see this---everything looks great , good job


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

For a first airbrushing you should be proud. You seem to have a natural knack... with practice you'll be awesome! Buy yourself a spatter tip... those are awesome for FX painting, you can do great stippling with them.

Also here we see the effects of evolution; the witch evolves with a point on her head that keeps her hat from blowing off in the wind.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Guys!!! I decided on raffia painted black for her hair since she is a swamp witch so it will look like moss(hopefully) as soon as it drys i'm gonna glue it on and will post pics with her hair tonight.. Lol also she want be wearing a hat... Once again thanks


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice paint job. Great blending. Nice bubbies too. She's going to be popular.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok so here she is with hair.Which is just raffia painted a really dark green to look like moss... do you think i should give her bangs? I'm really not digging her yellow teeth either any suggestions on them?


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I like the eyes, sorta sinister looking, the paint job is great. I don't think bangs would look realistic but she does look like it is missing something on top of her head. Will she be wearing a hat?
I think she will make kids cry. haha great job


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I wouldn't go bangs but perhaps a few long pieces hanging down in her eyes. Stay with the scraggly look. 

In terms of her teeth, is it possible to antique inside her mouth a little (brush in dark then wipe off all the high areas such as her teeth). It would make her teeth "pop" more.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

She's A Beauty (reminds me of the Tube's song)...really nice job and the paint job works well. The hair looks great IMHO but maybe play around with some bangs and see if it works for you. She's a looker!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I agree with Daphne... I think if you darken the inside of her mouth you'll be much happier with the yellow teeth. Her base color has a lot of yellow in it so the teeth just arent popping. Blacken it (maybe mottled with dark red -- anything that doesn't contain yellow) and I think the yellow teeth will look pretty wicked. Maybe a little brown near the gumline to give that caries/rotten feral look.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Revenant and Daphne , Thanks for the pointers about the teeth I think I will definetly darken the mouth and antique the teeth.. Thanks


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow! She looks fantastic! Unreal job on her, very nice. You truly have the talent


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone so much for all the encouraging comments and all of the advice it truly means a lot to me!! BTW here is a pic where I added some shading around her eyes and darkened up her lips and antiqued her teeth.. So what do you think.. I almost got her body ready to start doing the cellua clay on it..








I don't know if you can really tell much by this pic or not.. still learning about my camera, I also need a tripod..


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

the teeth area looks much better...doesn't look so happy now
great job


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I really LOVE that!!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

100% better! It has a depth now it didn't before and it totally works. Much more sinister and scary. The additional shading is perfectll! 

Good call on darkening her lips also. Her mouth and teeth give me the creeps now (in a good way).


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice! Her mouth looks MUCH better now.  Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Ah yes, VERY nice! She looks a little nastier and more cruel now. Goode schtuff!!!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

She looks super cool. Great job.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree, she is looking more sinister now!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! I am now working on her body, so now the work is going much slower
But i will keep posting pics as it progresses.. Thanks everyone for all of your postive input and advice.. i love this place.. Lol


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

can't wait, cerinad, i think its going awsome!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Mom! That witch is staring at me!


----------

